# Whos going deer hunting this weekend?



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

With all of the goose talk on this website I was bitten by the goose bug big time this year.Now as the deer rifle season is approaching The anticipation for the annual deer hunt has me getting pretty fired up for that.For those of you that did'nt get drawn or did'nt get an application in a few units are offering doe licenses at court houses in the counties with licenses still available.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I'm taking off today. I have a buck tag for 2H. I am going to meet my brothers, dad, and a couple of buddies in Ellendale tonight. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## hunt4life (Mar 7, 2002)

I'm heading out today, and looking forward to a great opening weekend!

Good luck to all of the deer hunters!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I have a doe tag.First time I've upt in for a buck and didn't get it.I'll be out the next 4 days.


----------

